# Envoi pièce jointe avec Mail



## LS Zaitsev (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas utiliser Mail pour envoyer des pièces jointes, notamment des images.
Quand je joins une (ou plusieurs) images, le destinataire ne peut pas les télécharger. Les images apparaissent dans l'email reçu, dans le corps du message, et complètement déformées (étirées).

Quand c'est un fichier (texte ou tableur par ex.), très souvent la personne ne peut pas télécharger la pièce jointe, car le fichier joint apparait dans le corps du message (avec souvent des altérations).

Je dois donc passer par la plateforme en ligne (Gmail). Quel intérêt de Mail alors ?
Cela ne semble pas dépendre de l'opérateur mail du destinataire, ça le fait avec tout le monde.

J'ai désactiver la fonction de Mail affichant l'image dans le corps de texte, une icône apparaît à la place quand je joins un fichier. Mais on dirait que c'est simplement un réglage d'affichage sur ma machine car chez le destinataire ça ne règle rien.

Cela rend Mail peu fiable et donc inutile sur le plan professionnel. 
Cela peut-il venir de Gmail ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Karmalolo (30 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai aucun soucis de pièce jointe
Je n'ai pas de compte gmail


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2014)

tester  Mail  depuis une autre session
(et pour pas gener tes contacts ,  test en t'envoyant des messages mais pas de ton gmail à ton gmail , mais de gmail à autre adresse à toi , t'as surement des adresses emails)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (30 Janvier 2014)

Quand je m'envoie des emails à une autre adresse (yahoo, domaine d'entreprise), c'est idem.
C'est Mail qui foire.
Quand j'envoie des pièces jointes via l'interface online de Gmail, aucun problème.

Est-il possible d'envoyer les emails en texte brut et pas en html depuis Mail ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> ..
> Est-il possible d'envoyer les emails en texte brut et pas en html depuis Mail ?



Regarde dans les Préférences de Mail:


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2014)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> .
> C'est Mail qui foire.?


possible , en tous cas peut etre  sur cette session
comme déjà dit
faire un test avec un compre configuré sur une autre session
( en imap comme ca ca ne gene pas la structure des messages ailleurs)

et si ca marche- probable - changer les preferences Mail de session1

si ca ne marche pas session2   passer aux mesures globales
( traité mille et une fois)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (31 Janvier 2014)

A partir d'une autre cession, le problème est le même.

pascalformac: de quelles préférences parles-tu ? Et que veux-tu dire par "mesures globales" ?
Même si ce sujet semble abordé "1000 fois", je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème.

Je vais essayer en désactivant "format texte enrichi" et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2014)

ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel 
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou outil  onyx /Maintenance
Conseillé de le faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy ou onyx /Maintenance)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Maintenance qui fait ca très bien
cest la version light  dOnyx , même site
Titanium's Software ? Index page

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle) 
- démarrage sans extensions
Mac OS X : en quoi consistent le démarrage sans extensions et le mode sans échec ?


----------



## gmaa (31 Janvier 2014)

Utilisateur presqu'exclusif de Mail, quand j'envoie des fichiers, je coche toujours la case :
"Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows"
Et aucun de mes correspondants qu'ils soient Mac ou Win xx ne se plaint.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Février 2014)

gmaa, où trouves-tu cette case à cocher ? Merci

J'ai déjà effectué toutes ces mesures classiques et globales, c'est un réflexe quand on atteint un certain niveau d'expérience sous OS X.
Ca vaut pour toutes les questions que je pose sur ce forum, je n'y viens qu'une fois mes recours épuisés.

D'ailleurs, c'est pas la première fois que ça ressurgit, mais il faudrait un indicateur dans le profil du membre (affichage à gauche du message posté) qui renseignerai sur le niveau technique. Comme ça, ceux qui répondent pourront adapter leurs réponses.


----------



## gmaa (1 Février 2014)

Dans la fenêtre que Mail ouvre quand on fait pendant la rédaction d'un message 
*Fichier* ; *Joindre des fichiers...*


----------



## pascalformac (1 Février 2014)

aide Mail


> Suivez ces conseils lorsque vous envoyez des fichiers à des utilisateurs Windows :
> 
> Assurez-vous que Édition > Pièces jointes > « Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows » est sélectionné. Pour un message spécifique, cliquez sur licône Joindre de la fenêtre Nouveau message, puis sélectionnez Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaa (1 Février 2014)

Ben chez moi les deux lignes
Édition ; Pièces jointes ; Inclure les pièces jointes d'origine dans la réponse
Édition ; Pièces jointes ; Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows
sont grisées.
Seule
Édition ; pièces jointes ; Insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message
est possible.

(la première ligne est possible en réponse à un message)

==> Je n'ai que le choix :
Fichier ; Joindre des fichiers... et cocher la case.

Mail 7.1 sous Mavericks

Je suis allé voir dans l'aide Mail.
Je retrouve bien ce que dit Pascalformac mais chez moi c'est faux!

Cela ne me gène pas mais c'est quand même "curieux"!
Intrigué... j'ai regardé sur mon Mbp : idem.


----------



## r e m y (1 Février 2014)

pour apporter ma pierre à l'édifice&#8230; il m'arrive parfois, lorsque je m'envoie un fichier jpg ou pdf sur mon email professionnel , que l'image s'affiche dans le corps du mail reçu et non en pièce jointe, sans aucune possibilité de détacher l'image du corps du mail (au bureau on a des PC sous Windows 7 et Outlook pour les mails)

Ce n'est pas systématique (alors que j'utilise toujours Mail sous SnowLeopard d'un côté, la même version d'Outlook de l'autre, et je pratique toujours de la même façon pour joindre le fichier au mail lors de l'envoi) et je n'ai pas réussi à identifier quels types de jpg ou de pdf se comportaient de cette façon


----------



## gmaa (1 Février 2014)

Comme Remy j'ai ce comportement imprédictible sur des .jpg, .jpeg et .pdf


----------



## LS Zaitsev (1 Février 2014)

Révélation: je ne suis pas seul ! 

Je viens de vérifier, l'option _"Édition > Pièces jointes > « Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows"_ est bien activée par défaut chez moi. Donc cela ne vient pas de ça.


----------



## gmaa (1 Février 2014)

Mail fonctionne bizarrement!

*En fonction des fichiers joints* Édition *peut ou non* proposer 
Édition ; Pièces jointes ; *Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows*

Comprenne qui peut!

Ma façon de faire ne me permettait pas de voir cette "anomalie"...
Fichier ; Joindre des fichiers... et case "Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" toujours cochée.

________________________________

*J'ai compris*...
Le comportement  de Mail est contextuel.
Tant qu'on est en mode "consultation" : 
- Fenêtre avec toutes les boîtes
- ou un message ouvert en lecture
Édition ; Pièces jointes offre tous les 3 choix sélectionnables dont "Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows"

Par contre, quand on est en création d'un nouveau message ou en réexpédition c'est comme dit au post #13
Édition ; Pièces jointes ; Inclure les pièces jointes d'origine dans la réponse
Édition ; Pièces jointes ; Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows
sont grisées. Ce dernier avec ou sans coche selon que l'on a coché l'option par Fichier ; Joindre des fichiers...
Seule
Édition ; pièces jointes ; Insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message
est sélectionnable.
Et dans ce cas on n'a plus que "ma" façon de faire pour envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows.
Fichier ; Joindre des fichiers...

Fini pour moi.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (2 Février 2014)

Je ne pensais pas l'ergonomie de Mail aussi étrange.
J'ai ce souci depuis longtemps, mais c'est seulement aujourd'hui que je me penche sur la question.

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'appli email autre qui me convienne (et qui soit aussi bien intégrée)


----------



## LS Zaitsev (23 Janvier 2021)

Salut à tous,
Je me permets de remonter ce fil car je rencontre toujours le même problème après tant d'années : Mail reste inutilisable pour moi, malgré les changements d'OS, de machines, de sessions, tout ce qu'on veut, etc.
Les pièces jointes s'affichent dans le corps du mail. Tous les réglages essayés n'ont aucun effet. Je suis sous Mojave et sous Catalina (2 machines).

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## maxou56 (23 Janvier 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Les pièces jointes s'affichent dans le corps du mail.


Bonsoir,
Oui c'est le fonctionnement de mail.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?


Une solution pour quoi? (c'est juste une visualisation, la pièce jointe est identique comme avec l'icônes)
Il est possible d'afficher les pièces jointes manuellement en icônes, clique droit sur la pièce jointe > afficher comme icône.



LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Quand c'est un fichier (texte ou tableur par ex.), très souvent la personne ne peut pas télécharger la pièce jointe, car le fichier joint apparait dans le corps du message (avec souvent des altérations).


Si on ne peut pas cliquer sur un pinces jointes et qu'il y a bien le trombone (donc une une plusieurs pièces jointes)
Par exemple sur mail sélectionner le mail > Fichier > enregistrer les pièces jointes (ou en survolant le haut du mail, sous les adresses)





Sur outlook:
Sélectionner le mail > Fichier > enregistrer les pièces jointes
Ou Dans le courrier ouvert, dans l’onglet Message, cliquez sur Autres actions dans le groupe Actions, puis cliquez sur Enregistrer les pièces jointes....





						Ouvrir ou enregistrer des pièces jointes - Support Microsoft
					

Instructions d’ouverture des pièces jointes ou d’enregistrement sur votre ordinateur ou stockage cloud.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## LS Zaitsev (24 Janvier 2021)

Le problème étant que mes destinataires n'ont pas de pièce jointe dans le mail reçu.
Plusieurs possibilités :

soit ils doivent faire un clic droit sur le document affiché dans le corps du mail > enregistrer l'image sous... (si j'ai de la chance)
soit la pièce jointe est remplacé par un icône "cassé", une sorte de petit logo comme quand il manque une image dans une page web.

Le réglage pour afficher la pièce jointe comme icône ne change rien, elle s'affiche toujours en plein.
Le réglage pour rédiger les emails en RTF / Texte brut ne change rien non plus.
Le réglage "pièces jointes compatibles Windows" ne change rien.

Mes destinataires utilisent une multitude de solutions, mais des webmails pour la plupart.

Je n'ai donc que des problèmes avec les collègues, les administrations, etc. qui me répondent tous "tu as oublié la pièce jointe", ou bien "on ne peut pas enregistrer la pièce jointe", ou celle-ci est toute déformée / pixellisée / altérée dans le corps du mail.


----------



## maxou56 (24 Janvier 2021)

Le problème est uniquement avec Gmail ou avec d'autres services pour l'envoie?

L'option "envoyer des pièces jointes volumineuses avec Mail Drop" est bien décoché dans Mail > préférences > Comptes


----------



## LS Zaitsev (24 Janvier 2021)

Bonne question.

Oui, le "problème" apparait quel que soit le service mail par lequel je passe (j'ai essayé Gmail, iCloud ; Yandex ne fonctionne plus avec Mail), du moment que j'écris le message dans Mail.
Oui, Mail Drop est désactivé.

Le souci étant que j'envoie souvent plusieurs pièces jointes, ce qui fait des emails à rallonge pour mes collaborateurs, dont l'affichage est lent et qui alourdit les interfaces. Il est de plus assez disgracieux de voir un message de 2 ou 3 lignes suivi d'images ou de documents affichés en pleine largeur. Je trouve que cela nuit à la hiérarchie de l'information : d'abord on prend connaissance du message, ensuite ou plus tard, on prend connaissance de la documentation. Ce sont des informations différentes que l'on traite à des moments différents, dans ma logique professionnelle du moins.

Mais vous avez raison, je pense que c'est un choix d'affichage (et peut-être d'encodage) arbitraire de Mail. On aime ou on aime pas...
Je reste donc sous Thunderbird, mais il n'est pas compatible avec le mail @Icloud...

Ça doit faire 20 ans que j'attends le client mail parfait...


----------



## doodoo69 (2 Novembre 2021)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> Bonne question.
> 
> Oui, le "problème" apparait quel que soit le service mail par lequel je passe (j'ai essayé Gmail, iCloud ; Yandex ne fonctionne plus avec Mail), du moment que j'écris le message dans Mail.
> Oui, Mail Drop est désactivé.
> ...


Je déterre à nouveau ce sujet... Je faisais une nouvelle recherche en me disant qu'avec le temps Apple aurait fait des progrès mais non ! Pour nous faire des smartphone avec 50 caméras et tout un tas de fonctions qui nous servent à rien, ce sont des champions mais pour une fonction aussi simple qu'envoyer un mail avec une pièce jointe réellement compatible avec les PC, y'a plus personne !
Pareil, ça fait 20 ans que je bosse sur Mac et le seul problème qui n'a jamais été résolu, c'est celui des PJ.
En général le problème est avec des jpeg : qui apparaissent déformés ou dans le corps sans pouvoir l'enregistrer sur PC ou carrément avec la pièce jointe qui disparait lors de l'envoi.
Il y a une dizaine d'année, une société tierce avait créé un ptit patch qui résolvait ce problème, preuve qu'avec un peu de volonté, c'est faisable. Mais ils ont arrêté les mises à jour.
La seule solution que j'ai trouvé : Convertir mes jpg en pdf ou les envoyer dans un zip, mais bon c'est pas très pratique...
Alors svp Apple, pouvez-vous enfin résoudre ce problème qui nous emm*** au quotidien !!!


----------



## LS Zaitsev (11 Novembre 2021)

Je confirme, sous Big Sur, le problème est toujours là avec Mail. J'approche des 15 ans dans le monde Mac (et les mains dans le cambouis depuis plus longtemps encore), aucun changement...
Alors bien sûr, d'estimés membres de ce forum te répondront que le problème c'est toi, que chez eux tout va bien, que c'est la faute de Windows, etc. Ils iront jusqu'à prédire ton mode de vie et tes habitudes informatiques sans te connaître. Pourtant la réalité est là et une simple recherche sur le net (surtout si on manie l'anglais) montre que c'est une difficulté récurrente.C'est pourquoi je consulte encore ce forum si quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que moi, mais je n'y participe plus.


----------

